# Hana mini clone issues



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

Hi vapers. So, I've got a problem. I have a Hana mini clone for about 2weeks now and I've used a 1.2coil on there without an issue. Last night a fellow Vaper tried a 0.7 ohm coil (which should be perfectly fine with the hana) and after 2 hits the device read "too hot". He then built a 1.6ohm coil, and resulted in the same "too hot" issue. Any help on what this could be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sir Vape (19/10/14)

Who is the clone made by?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

I'm not too sure. Will find out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (19/10/14)

i think its the hotcig mini. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> i think its the hotcig mini.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Yup correct


----------



## Tom (19/10/14)

the Mini cannot go down to 0.7ohms afaik. I got one, from KSD, and its taking no less then 0.8ohms without coming up with "check atomizer". However, why does one wanna go there? I use my Kayfun on there at 1.0 - 1.2 ohms and its perfect at 20W.

But that does not solve your issue....or answer it. Dunno.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

Tom said:


> the Mini cannot go down to 0.7ohms afaik. I got one, from KSD, and its taking no less then 0.8ohms without coming up with "check atomizer". However, why does one wanna go there? I use my Kayfun on there at 1.0 - 1.2 ohms and its perfect at 20W.
> 
> But that does not solve your issue....or answer it. Dunno.



Yeah the problem is that it doesn't fire at 1.6 ohms either. Which is sort of weird. My nautilus mini has a 1.8ohm coil in and it fires like a rifle. All day. But an RDA at 1.6 doesn't?


----------



## Tom (19/10/14)

bad contact of the RDA to the Hana maybe?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

It's with a buddy at the moment. I'll only be able to check tomorrow.


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper i have a ZNA that does the same, lower ohms 1ohm and lower it gets bad .. or if i push the power over 25watt. I am getting one from Robot then i will open this one, i suspect dry joint, bad soldering. I might be wrong, but i have seen it on a lot of mass production stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

Okay so perhaps it gets too hot at the higher wattages.


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Okay so perhaps it gets too hot at the higher wattages.



Yea and if the connection is bad were they did the soldering it will heat up there as well .. like i said i might be wrong but it is worth a look


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

The soldering on the chip?


----------



## kimbo (19/10/14)

from the board to the wires, i presume the board was made somewhere else so that should be okay. so just the soldering at the wires


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

It's an evolv DNA board so yeah agreeably there shouldn't be a problem with the board. Thanks for your help @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (19/10/14)

It's an evolv DNA board so yeah agreeably there shouldn't be a problem with the board. Thanks for your help @kimbo


----------

